# Dog had a "funny turn"



## Urchin (Aug 30, 2009)

Milo has just had a funny turn, he also had one a few months ago.

Both times I think he slipped on our laminate floor first, I'm not sure if this could be a trigger somehow? 

Each time immediately after he slips he seems to act drunk, he can barely walk, we have got him to lie down and he seems to have a slight fit, not moving around but his body goes very tense for a minute or so, then he recovers. 

The first time it happened we rushed him straight to the vets but by the time he was there he was fine (and he's fine again now) The vet said it may be a one-off and he's eaten something that doesn't agree with him. Now its happened again obviously that's less likely. 

Please can someone give me some advice? Could this be epilepsy or something?
I'm so worried about him


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My dog had a funny turn a couple of months ago, it was like he was drunk when he stood he was sort of swaying and then would stagger a step to the side. he couldn't stand up towards the worst part, when he did was like a new born gazelle; legs all crossed over and falling over.

He was sick and then I cuddled with him and he was better by bed time, and fine in the morning.

He has got problems with his head (brain lesions, brain tumor and has had radiotherapy on his brain) and is seeing a couple of vets

Like you once he was OK they couldn't really diagnose it; one thought some kind of fit maybe (but it lasted a couple of hours) and the other thought maybe a mini stroke 

But the best advice I had was to video record it if it happened again, so could actually show the vets to help diagnose

Luckily it hasn't happened again for us.

The tense thing sounds like could be some kind of fit, its so hard to say; maybe the slipping on the laminate is not the cause but an early sign that its goign to happen, i.e. is already becoming less steady on his legs ?

Hope he is feeling better though.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear about your dog  

My previous boxer had somthing similar, she would be fine one min and then hit the deck then next, when we tried to pick her up she couldnt stand on her back legs, this happened every so often and on the odd time she wet herself. Our vet sent her to see a specialist at North Downs, they did various scans and tests and couldnt find anything wrong so she was dispatched wearing a heart monitor for 48 hours. When we took her back the specialist said she had a problem with her blood pressure hence the fainting and said it was a condition called Syncope. We did try drugs but she had various other issues and had to stop them. With each episode all we could do was hold her and keep her calm.
Perhaps the best thing is to get your vet to refer her to a specialist 

I hope you find out what the problems


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a terrier that did this - he did have epilepsy. But if that is what it turns out to be, he'll be fine. Mine was put on 2 tablets a day of phenobarbital (sp?) and never had another seizure. I'd say get some tests done. Good luck


----------



## Urchin (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies, its good to know that other people and their dogs have experienced this too, its so worrying.
Yes he seems totally fine now, we'll see if the vets can start testing him. 

Thanks again


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

My dog has done this too. I'd take him out on the field and the next thing he would go all wobbly like he was drunk, hit the deck and paddle his legs, his eyes would go up and down. It lasted about 2 mins max. I took him to the vets and she said unless it was happening regularly then no testing to be done. However, he was very poorly a couple of months ago and these seizure type fits were happening twice a day, however, once he had an antibiotic jab they stopped. On this occasion I think he must have had a temperature. 

He did have a funny turn two days ago during the night. I got up to use the loo and was just going back to sleep and I heard him hit the deck in his crate, so just got up and made sure he was okay and he was fine. If I he has any further episodes of this, then I will be taking him to the vets to investigate. 

Hope your dogs okay.


----------

